# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > خبر: برنامه نویسی اندروید به زبان ویژوال بیسیک

## aidin-joon

با سلام
با استفاده ار برنامه nsbasic براحتی میتوان اپلیکیشن اندروید ساخت.
https://www.nsbasic.com/
...
در ضمن ار لینک فوق میشه نرم افزارو دانلود کرد اما متاسفانه 30 روزست.
ممنون

----------


## viiictor

برای ای برنامه کرکی ارائه نشده است

باید برای کرک خودمون دست به کار بشیم !!

ممنون برای معرفی

----------


## MahmoodGH

برنامه ی Basic4Android هم هست ولی این نرم افزاری که معرفی کردین خیلی بهتره. من فیلماشو توی Youtube دیدم. برادران متخصص در Crack لطفا دست به کار بشن.

----------


## samiasoft

اگر میشه یه توضیحاتی در مورد برنامه بدید

یعنی با همین کدهای ویزوال میشه برای اندروید هم برنامه نوشت یا فرق داره کدنویسیش

----------


## aidin-joon

بله کدهاش کاملا شبیه ویژوال بیسیک 6 هست

----------


## mohsen_iceman2000

خوب اینکه که crack نیست و نسخه Full رو چه جوری می شه تهیه کرد - قیمتشم حدود 300 هزار تومنه

----------


## SlowCode

من وقتی این تاپیک رو دیدم دانلودش کردم و یکم باهاش کار کردم، سینتکسش خیلی شبیه vb هست.
ولی فعلا به درد نمیخوره! باید صبر کنیم تا کرکش بیاد.

b4a چندان جالب نیست و مشکلاتی داره. اگه نسخه full این گیرمون بیاد جالب میشه :لبخند:

----------


## viiictor

من به چند تا از دوستانم که کار کرکینگ انجام میدن فایل رو ایمیل کردم ! امیدوارم از پسش بر بیان
در صورت گرفتن نتیجه تو همین تاپیک اعلام میکنم
این از Basic4Android بهتره !

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام دوستان من مسئول تیم ترجمه نرم افزار nsb هستم
این برنامه حدود 3 ماه هست که ساخته شده است و کاربرد های زیادی دارد 

دوستان زیاد به فکر کرک نباشید . چون کرک چک اینترنتی داره و قابلیت هک را نداره

سوالی در رابطه با این برنامه دارید من در خدمتون هستم

----------


## مریم محمدی 888

سلام

آیا همچین برنامه ایی برای زبان سی شارپ هم هست؟
منظورم اینکه بشه با سی شارپ برای اندروید برنامه نوشت؟

با تشکر

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

بله باید این برنامه را دانلود کنی 

Google.Android.Studio.v0.4.2.Build.133.970939

----------


## seyyedaghaei

دوستان اصلا خودتون رو در مورد 30 روزه بودن و بدون کرک بودن این برنامه ناراحت نکنید چون خیلی راحت میشه این نرم افزار را دور زد اگه اولین باره دارین  نصب میکنین اول تاریخ کامپیوترتون رو خیلی ببرین جلو حداقل 50 سال بعد برنامه رو نصب کنید و بعد تاریخ رو به حالت اولیه برگردونین و دوستانی که نمی دونستند و این برنامه رو نصب کردن میتونن با عقب بردن تاریخ بدون نیاز به کرک از نرم افزار به مدت طولانی استفاده کنید چون این نرم افزار به تاریخ شما نگاه میکنه و مثلا اگه شما روز 93/06/30 نصب کردین این نرم افزار برای خودش در نظر داره که وقت شما روز 93/06/29 به پایان میرسه و اگه شما تاریخ رو عقب ببرین نرم افزار دیرتر به مقصد میرسه این راه کار ها رو خودم متوجه شدم و کپی شده نیست و خواهشا به من اعتماد کنین و  :متفکر: این کار رو انجام بدین که محتاج کرک کرک سازان نباشید معلوم نیست کی میخواد دلشون بسوزه وکرک رو آماده کنن :تشویق: 
باتشکر سید مرتضی سید آقایی

----------


## np.1400

سلام. من دانلود کردم فرمتش dmg. هست.
چکارش کنم؟
از کجا درستشو دانلود کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

پیام خصوصی بدهید تا برایتان بفرستم

----------


## masoudtg

بچه ها رو چه ویندوزایی نصب میشه
ویندوز من ایکس پی هست ولی روش نصب نمیشه

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

نسخه جدید فقط روی 7 به بالا و با داشتن اینترنت اکسپلورر 11 امکانپذیر است

----------

